# Which lens 15-45 or 11-22 to get with the 5



## tomsop (Sep 19, 2016)

I need some advice on which lens to get with the 5. I have the ef-m 18-55 and the 22. Thought now would be a good time for the 11-22 but that is $400 and the 15-45 is only $120 (as part of a kit). I know the lenses have yet to be reviewed but I want to preorder. 

I can't give you specific needs - just pics of the kids indoors and out and occasionally nature or interesting landscapes or architecture. Mainly people pics with nature or landscape in the background. I have an efs 55-200 that I can use with an adapter. I know that is at a disadvantage over the ef-m offering but not enough to justify duplicating with my budget of only one lens purchase. Is it worth it to spend more to get the 11-22 or go with the 14-45 or get something else.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 19, 2016)

Bearing in mind the lenses you already have the 11-22 seems like a better fit.


----------



## ritholtz (Sep 19, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> Bearing in mind the lenses you already have the 11-22 seems like a better fit.


Get 15-45, if you are planning to get 55-200mm. Go for 11-22, if you are planning to get 18-150mm. I think, 11-22 and 18-150mm are nice combination with 22mm prime.


----------



## d (Sep 19, 2016)

tomsop said:


> I need some advice on which lens to get with the 5. I have the ef-m 18-55 and the 22. Thought now would be a good time for the 11-22 but that is $400 and the 15-45 is only $120 (as part of a kit). I know the lenses have yet to be reviewed but I want to preorder.
> 
> I can't give you specific needs - just pics of the kids indoors and out and occasionally nature or interesting landscapes or architecture. Mainly people pics with nature or landscape in the background. I have an efs 55-200 that I can use with an adapter. I know that is at a disadvantage over the ef-m offering but not enough to justify duplicating with my budget of only one lens purchase. Is it worth it to spend more to get the 11-22 or go with the 14-45 or get something else.



If you have the 18-55, I'm not sure there's much point in getting the 15-45, unless you find yourself regularly shooting at 18mm and still trying to step further back when framing. The 15-45 is an already available lens, so there are a few reviews out there comparing it to the 18-55...from what I've read, performance wise they're very similar.

Given there are still a couple of months before the M5 is out, you should try to track down a used 11-22 on ebay or craigslist to play with for a bit. It's pretty easy to "buy-try-sell" without losing any money, I've found. I have an 11-22 arriving today I purchased from ebay here in Australia - cost me AUD315, so a little under USD240 - you don't always have to pay full price. If you grab a second hand one and don't like the range, it'll be easy to move on again once the M5 is out - I suspect there will be a lot of people looking to add lenses beyond what's available in the kits.

Hope that helps.


----------



## 7DmkI (Sep 20, 2016)

I have the 11-22, 22, 18-55 and the EF-S 55-250 but not the 15-45. I have no intention to get the 15-45 as the 18-55 basically covered the range and their performance are very similar. The 3mm only difference and the f6.3 at the long end didn't give enough motivation for me to get the lens. 

The 11-22 is my travel and indoor lens and stays on my M most of the time. There are usual wide-angle lens distortions but they are manageable/correctable. Don't settle because of the price and stuck with 2 very similar lenses that you may not enjoy fully. I believe most of the 11-22 owners are very happy with the lens.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 20, 2016)

11-22mm is the second best lens for M. 22mm is the best. I use the M as travel camera, 18mm is not wide enough for a lot of situation, 11mm will give you equivalent of 17.6 mm. that is ultra-wide . In fact the 11-22mm stays on my M2, while the 18-55 stays on my M mostly. 22mm is used when I want my M(2) to be pocketable.


----------



## tomsop (Sep 20, 2016)

thank you all. That helps a lot.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 20, 2016)

I have the M2 and five lenses – M11-22, M18-55, M55-200, M22/2 and M28 Macro. Of those, the 11-22 is my most used – great for travel shooting and family (with young kids, I'm usually close). Quite a few of my shots are in the 11-14mm range.

Here is a shot from a trip to the Loire Valley in France last week.

_Château d'Amboise_



EOS M2, EF-M 11-22mm f/4-5.6 IS STM @ 12mm, 1/30 s, f/5.6, ISO 125


----------



## gordonbb (Sep 23, 2016)

Get the 15-45 kit option. Sell it for a profit and wait for the 11-22 to go on sale again ;D


----------



## bholliman (Sep 24, 2016)

My recommendation would be to go for the 11-22. Its arguably the best M lens optically and would be a good compliment to your 18-55 and 22 prime. The 15-45 doesn't bring much that you don't already have unless you are looking for a more compact standard zoom. 

I currently have the 22/2 and 18-55 lens for my M1. I definitely plan to pick up an M5 when they become available, probably body-only initially and I'll evaluate what else I need for lenses. I expect I'll pick-up an 11-22 at some point since 18mm on APS-C isn't all that wide. 

I never use my M1 for anything that I would need a tele lens for, but the M5 is much more capable. I may look at the 18-135 or 55-200 at some point. Due to the M1's limitations, I never used it as a stand alone camera for travel. I can see myself taking an M5 kit and leaving my DSLR's at home, so having a wide focal range covered will be important.


----------

